# How do I find out how many MB I'm using?



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

Hi,

Is there a simple way to find out how many MB my total system is taking up?

Mike


----------



## mad-martin (Jul 5, 2002)

on hard disk or memory usage?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Try using  aida32  it will tell you more than must people want to know about their computer.

D\L the top one on the right.


----------



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

Hi M_M,

Hard Disk usage.

Mike


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Just right-click on any hard drive in Windows Explorer and select "properties"....


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

Right click on "my computer' and click on "systems information" and you can find out a lot of info about your drives, etc...


----------



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

Hi BM,

Thanks for the help, a very "distinguished" looking photo by the way.

Best regards....Mike :up:


----------

